# Big Expectations for Sirius



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

No. 2 satellite radio player Sirius released fourth quarter 
results Friday along with guidance for this year and beyond, 
including a financial outlook through 2010.

Sirius said it expects to have more than 6 million subscribers
by the end of 2006. The company also said it expects to 
generate about $600 million total revenue in 2006 and about 
$1 billion in 2007. Sirius also said it expects an adjusted 
loss from operations of about $540 million for this year.

In addition, Sirius said it believes that in 2010 it will generate
about $3 billion in revenue and $1 billion in free cash flow,
after capital expenditures.

Sirius ended 2005 with 3.316 million subscribers, thanks to 
net subscriber additions of 2.173 million for the year. During
the fourth quarter, the company added 1.142 million 
net subscribers.

Last year, Sirius added 1.554 million net subscribers from its
retail channel and 620,224 net customers from its automotive 
OEM channel.

Sirius reported a net loss of $311.4 million for the fourth 
quarter and a net loss of $863 million for the full-year. 
Sirius recognized total revenue of $80 million for the 
three-month period that ended Dec. 31, compared to
$25.2 million for fourth quarter 2004.

www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

So in other words, Sirius has "Great Expectations".


----------

